# Andante for Small Orchestra



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This was done in FL Studio over about a week and a half, the audio itself has not been mixed, I was curious as to how it sounded to others besides myself. I have never written for a group of instruments this large and have no idea if it even makes sense musically. I was going for a somewhat cinematic feel.

View attachment Andante for Small Orchestra.mp3


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> This was done in FL Studio over about a week and a half, the audio itself has not been mixed, I was curious as to how it sounded to others besides myself. I have never written for a group of instruments this large and have no idea if it even makes sense musically. I was going for a somewhat cinematic feel.
> 
> View attachment 88234


You've succeed in that, my fist thoughts also .


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Manok said:


> I have no idea if it even makes sense musically.
> 
> View attachment 88234


For me, unfortunately, it doesn't.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

I am sorry to say that I have to agree with Vasks. I cannot see any musical coherence in this piece


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omnimusic said:


> I am sorry to say that I have to agree with Vasks. I cannot see any musical coherence in this piece


Hello Omnimusic, welcome to Talk Classical, have nice stay and hope to hear your opinions on other things soon.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

The problem is that as an stand-alone work it has no structure. Probably with images it'll be different.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Xinver said:


> The problem is that as an stand-alone work it has no structure. Probably with images it'll be different.


I am afraid that adding images would not change my opinion.

(To Pugg:Thanks for your kind welcome, I will certainly come again with more opinions and inputs)


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Xinver said:


> The problem is that as an stand-alone work it has no structure. Probably with images it'll be different.


Don't quite know how to do that either in FL, or otherwise, but that is how you should think of the piece, with images to go along.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Manok said:


> Don't quite know how to do that either in FL, or otherwise, but that is how you should think of the piece, with images to go along.


OK, the music is evocative enough to imagine that. When the music is for something like this, it's more descriptive and the structures is harder to build (I mean in classical Forms).


----------

